# 27000 Buck Firebox Advice



## Mutt321 (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought a 2400 square foot cedar house last year with a 27000 Regular Buck free standing stove in the basement.  The house was built in 1976, and I assume the wood burner is about as old.  I have been using it 24/7 this winter to supplement the oil furnace with a lot of success.  I recently noticed cracks in the fire brick.  After investigating, it started crumbling.  What do you recommend I replace this with?  The shell seems to be in great shape.  Thanks...


----------



## mellow (Jan 20, 2012)

Most wood stove retailers will have firebricks for sale,  they are nothing special and usually all the same size.


----------



## Mutt321 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the response... I've also been advised that it might be better to pour a Portland base than use firebricks.  Any thoughts on this?  Have a good recipe for the mix?  Thanks for your help...


----------



## gzecc (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 28000 buck. It only has blocks on the bottom. Is yours on the bottom? You can always call the link below. They are very informative for the old bucks
http://www.servicesales.com/universal-wood-stove-parts-c-28.html


----------



## Mutt321 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply... It had two 1.25 inch pieces that covered the bottom and 4 inch high block covering both sides and the back.  I'm just looking for the best solution to keep this old but good burner going.  Thanks again...  When I talked with the people from Buck, they pushed me towards the Portland products...


----------

